# venting an existing shed type roof.



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I have had good success with the variety of ventilation products manufactured by DCI Products, Inc., called Smart Vent.

Here is the shed roof application link:

http://www.dciproducts.com/html/shedroof.htm

And here is the link to the Rafter Vent, if you are able to remove the decking at a time of re-roofing.

http://www.dciproducts.com/html/raftervent.htm

Ed


----------



## organick (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info ed. I have seen the smart vent before. I am not re-roofing this at all right now though. Just finishing the inside and need to vent the roof. I am drywalling onto the rafters. I want to do what I can now.


----------

